# New Member!



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Whats up everybody? I came across your forum in a search and decided I would join. I live in jersey but take trips up to peak at least every other weekend in the winter, and I think I am finally taking a trip out west this winter! The issue I was searching was I just picked up a merino wool ninja suit and my question is can I wear just the suit without another layer? Usually I wear a baselayer than maybe some gym shorts or pants depending on weather.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

slowmkv said:


> Whats up everybody? I came across your forum in a search and decided I would join. I live in jersey but take trips up to peak at least every other weekend in the winter, and I think I am finally taking a trip out west this winter! The issue I was searching was I just picked up a merino wool ninja suit and my question is can I wear just the suit without another layer? Usually I wear a baselayer than maybe some gym shorts or pants depending on weather.


Welcome. Where are you planning a trip out West?


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> Welcome. Where are you planning a trip out West?


Im thinking Jackson Hole but I keep seeing Whistler is getting dumped on so I havent decided where to go yet but im waiting it out a few weeks before I book something.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

slowmkv said:


> Im thinking Jackson Hole but I keep seeing Whistler is getting dumped on so I havent decided where to go yet but im waiting it out a few weeks before I book something.



Good plan. I've already booked a trip to Jackson Hole the 2nd week of January. I'm hoping the snow keeps coming.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> Good plan. I've already booked a trip to Jackson Hole the 2nd week of January. I'm hoping the snow keeps coming.


Thats awesome I am so pumped to get out there. I cant decide on January or February though. Where are you staying at Jackson?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

We have an RCI timeshare we're using. I beleive the place is in the town of Jackson not Teton Village itself unfortunetly. 

We plan on doing a few days trips to Grand Targhee as well while we're out there.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> We have an RCI timeshare we're using. I beleive the place is in the town of Jackson not Teton Village itself unfortunetly.
> 
> We plan on doing a few days trips to Grand Targhee as well while we're out there.


Thats awesome I wish you the best of luck.


----------

